
Sorry, you will never ride, see or pet a cloned dinosaur | ExtremeTech - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/133802-sorry-you-will-never-ride-see-or-pet-a-cloned-dinosaur
======
madoublet
To play Devil's advocate, if we gained a more complete understanding of the
genome and evolution would it not be possible to take a decedent of a dinosaur
and reverse engineer the original species?

------
trafficlight
All imaginable inventions have already been invented.

